# pendant que + futur



## Icetrance

Bonjour,

Quant à l'emploi du temps futur après "pendant que", je ne suis pas sûr si le temp présent heurterait dans les phrases ci-dessous.

_On va regarder le menu pendant que vous irez chercher/préparer nos boissons._

_Pourriez-vous aller chercher nos boissons pendant qu'on regardera le menu?_

Est-il possible de n'employer que le temps présent, quoique moins correct?

pendant que vous allez chercher/préparer nos boissons...
pendant qu'on regarde le menu...


----------



## Maître Capello

Avec _pendant que_, il faut utiliser des temps simultanés, soit dans passé, soit dans le présent, soit dans le futur, mais on ne doit pas les mélanger.

Ainsi, dans ta 1re phrase, il faut dire :_
On *va* regarder le menu pendant que vous *allez* chercher nos boissons._
Ou alors :
_On *ira* regarder le menu pendant que vous *irez* chercher nos boissons._

Dans ton 2nd exemple, les deux sont possibles étant donné que le conditionnel est utilisé pour la principale (le conditionnel présent peut être utilisé soit pour le présent, soit pour le futur). En fait, le temps de la relative va déterminer le sens de la phrase :
_Pourriez-vous aller cherc__her nos boissons pendant qu'on *regarde* le menu ?_ (Nous sommes déjà en train de le regarder ou nous sommes sur le point de le faire.)
_Pourriez-vous aller cherc__her nos boissons pendant qu'on *regardera* le menu ?_ (Nous ne le regardons pas encore et nous n'allons pas le faire tout de suite.)


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> Avec _pendant que_, il faut utiliser des temps simultanés, soit dans passé, soit dans le présent, soit dans le futur, mais on ne doit pas les mélanger.
> 
> Ainsi, dans ta 1re phrase, il faut dire :_
> On *va* regarder le menu pendant que vous *allez* chercher nos boissons._
> Ou alors :
> _On *ira* regarder le menu pendant que vous *irez* chercher nos boissons._
> 
> Dans ton 2nd exemple, les deux sont possibles étant donné que le conditionnel est utilisé pour la principale (le conditionnel présent peut être utilisé soit pour le présent, soit pour le futur). En fait, le temps de la relative va déterminer le sens de la phrase :
> _Pourriez-vous aller cherc__her nos boissons pendant qu'on *regarde* le menu ?_ (Nous sommes déjà en train de le regarder ou nous sommes sur le point de le faire.)
> _Pourriez-vous aller cherc__her nos boissons pendant qu'on *regardera* le menu ?_ (Nous ne le regardons pas encore et nous n'allons pas le faire tout de suite.)



Parfait Maître Capello!

Non du tout difficile! Mais enfin je savais que quelque chose n'allait pas. 

Y en a-t-il ceux et celles qui diront naturellement la phrase ci-dessous:_

Pourriez-vous aller cherc__her nos boissons pendant qu'on *regardera* le menu ?_ 
Tangentiellement, j'ai du mal à prononcer "pendant qu'on regardera" dans cette phrase. Woof!


----------



## Ploupinet

Ca me paraît trèèèèèèèèès bizarre en effet !


----------



## Maître Capello

Ploupinet said:


> Ca me paraît trèèèèèèèèès bizarre en effet !


Le sens de la phrase est en effet un peu étrange, mais sa grammaire est parfaitement correcte. Autre exemple :

_Pourriez-vous garder les enfants demain soir pendant que nous irons au cinéma ?_


----------



## Ploupinet

Ahhhhhhhh, je sais ce qui choque, en effet c'est juste sémantique : dans le contexte, il est clair qu'on s'adresse à une personne qui va exécuter l'action dans un futur très proche, or le futur est justement "trop" futur...


----------



## Icetrance

Merci!

Il y a quelques ans, je suis presque certain qu'une travailleuse dans une banque m'avait dit «Attendez, j'irai vous en chercher une copie pendant que vous* lirez *ce que je vous ai donné.» 

Dans mes phrases, par ailleurs, il semble préférable de dire:

_Pourriez-nous aller chercher nos boissons pendant qu'on regarde le menu?_

_On va regarder le menu pendant vous allez nous chercher nos boissons._


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> Merci!
> 
> Il y a quelques ans, je suis presque certain qu'une travailleuse dans une banque m'avait dit «Attendez, j'irai vous en chercher une copie pendant que vous* lirez *ce que je vous ai donné.»
> 
> Dans mes phrases, par ailleurs, il semble préférable de dire:
> 
> _Pourriez-nous aller chercher nos boissons pendant qu'on regarde le menu?_
> 
> _On va regarder le menu pendant vous allez nous chercher nos boissons._



Comprenez-vous d'où j'en viens?


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

Le tandem "après que" doit-il encore être suivi du futur antérieur ou est-il légitime de lui substituer d'autres temps et d'autres modes comme l'indicatif ou le subjonctif présent ?
Après que le président eût parlé, ait parlé, a parlé ?
Vos commentaires sont vertement sollicités.


----------



## raphaelenka

pas de subjonctif après "après que" bien que dans le français courant on ait tendance à l'entendre.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Icetrance said:
			
		

> _Pourriez-nous aller chercher nos boissons pendant qu'on regarde le menu?_
> _On va regarder le menu pendant vous allez nous chercher nos boissons_.


 
Précisément : « nous allons regarder le menu = nous regarderons le menu » donc :

=> « nous regarderons le menu pendant que vous irez chercher ... », d'où 
=> « vous irez chercher [...] pendant que nous regarderons le menu » ; 

c'est tout simple !  C'est même trop simple ...

Imaginons deux clochards devant une gargote ; l'un regarde le menu et l'autre se plaint qu'il n'ont pas d'argent. Le premier dit au second : « Quand tu auras fini de râler, tu feras la manche pendant que *je regarde* le menu. » (car il est déjà en train de le regarder).

Mais s'ils n'en sont qu'au stade de projet de repas, qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé le restau, le premier dira alors : « ... tu feras la manche pendant que *je regarderai* le menu. »


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

raphaelenka said:


> pas de subjonctif après "après que" bien que dans le français courant on ait tendance à l'entendre.



D'accord, pas de subjonctif mais quel indicatif ?  Au Québec, on entend souvent le subjonctif et en France l'indicatif présent.  Or, j'ai appris qu'il fallait utiliser le peu courant et difficile à maîtriser futur antérieur qui se fait de plus en plus rare.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oluc (Yvon) said:


> D'accord, pas de subjonctif mais quel indicatif ?  Au Québec, on entend souvent le subjonctif et en France l'indicatif présent.  Or, j'ai appris qu'il fallait utiliser le peu courant et difficile à maîtriser futur antérieur qui se fait de plus en plus rare.


Oui, c'est bien le futur antérieur qu'il faudrait employer… Mais celui-ci n'est ni peu courant ni difficile à maîtriser !

P.S.: Au passé on peut utiliser le passé antérieur : _après qu'il eut _(sans circonflexe)_ parlé…_


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> le peu courant et difficile à maîtriser futur antérieur qui se fait de plus en plus rare.


Et ça, qu'est-ce que c'est ? =>


> « Quand *tu auras fini *de râler, tu feras la manche pendant que je regarde le menu. »


 
Est-ce si compliqué à écrire et difficile à maîtriser ? Je l'ai utilisé sans même m'en apercevoir, et c'est ta question qui m'a attiré l'oeil ... .

On peut transposer : « *Après qu'il aura fini* de dire des bêtises, Piotr pourra passer aux choses sérieuses. », mais le futur sera toujours de rigueur dans la principale avec une subordonnée au futur antérieur (N.B. : ce n'est pas le seul usage de ce temps composé).


----------



## Oluc (Yvon)

@Capello & Ivanovitch.
J'eus dû écrire "passé antérieur" puisque c'est ce temps-là que les gens évitent d'utiliser lorsqu'il s'impose suivant "après que" comme dans l'expression : "Après que j'eus fini de râler, Piotr regarda le menu pendant que je fis la manche".  Encore eût-il fallu que je susse ce qu'il voulut dire par "manche" !  Mdr !


----------



## raphaelenka

Le sub imparfait me paraît juste. Le plus-que-parfait aurait été pour une action antérieur à la principale.
Par ailleurs, je mettrai le futur antérieur après "pendant que " et logiqument le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif.


----------



## Icetrance

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Précisément : « nous allons regarder le menu = nous regarderons le menu » donc :
> 
> => « nous regarderons le menu pendant que vous irez chercher ... », d'où
> => « vous irez chercher [...] pendant que nous regarderons le menu » ;
> 
> c'est tout simple !  C'est même trop simple ...
> 
> Imaginons deux clochards devant une gargote ; l'un regarde le menu et l'autre se plaint qu'il n'ont pas d'argent. Le premier dit au second : « Quand tu auras fini de râler, tu feras la manche pendant que *je regarde* le menu. » (car il est déjà en train de le regarder).
> 
> Mais s'ils n'en sont qu'au stade de projet de repas, qu'ils n'ont pas trouvé le restau, le premier dira alors : « ... tu feras la manche pendant que *je regarderai* le menu. »



Tu as bien raison. La concordance des temps dans la subordonnée et la principale ne s'impose pas toujours. Tout dépend, bien sûr, du sens temporel qu'on voudra apporter à chacune des clauses.

Je puis dire tout simplement: 

Vous pouvez aller nous chercher nos boissons pendant qu'on regarde le menu (on est déjà en train de le regarder). 

Vous pouvez aller nous chercher nos boissons pendant qu'on va regardera/regardera le menu (on n'a pas encore regardé le menu)

J'ai bien peur de la simplicité!


----------



## Kelly B

Merci de limiter vos remarques dans ce fil à l'emploi de *pendant que.

*J'ai créé un nouveau fil à partir de celui-ci : faire la manche


----------

